# Մշակույթ > Արվեստ և դիզայն > Նկարչություն >  Josephine Wall

## Arpine

*Josephine Wall*
*Ժոզեֆին Ուոլ*

Ժոզեֆին Ուոլը, հայտնի նկարիչ և քանդակագործ, ծնվել է 1947 թվականին  Անգլիայում: Սովորել է կերպարվեստ, Բերնմութ քաղաքի քոլեջում, և աշխատել որպես դիզայներ, նկարիչ: Ներկայումս ամուսնու հետ ապրում է Դորսեթում:
Ըստ Ժոզեֆինի, ֆանտազիան նրան տալիս է հնարավորություն աշխարհը արտացոլելու, ներկայացնելու այնպիսին, ինչպիսին ինքը կցանկանար, որ այն լիներ:Նա միշտ հետաքրքրված է եղել ֆանտաստիկ գրականությամբ, ֆիլմերով և գիտական գրականությամբ: Նրա վրա մեծ ազդեցություն է ունեցել Սալվադոր Դալլին իր սուռեալիզմով, Պրի-Ռաֆելայթսը՝ իր ռոմանտիզմով:
Մի խոսքով նրա ստեղծագործություններում իշխում է ֆանտազիան և առեղծվածայինը: :Love: 
Հատկապես այս գործը ծատ եմ սիրում:

Flight of Wonders

Love is in the Air

Astral Voyage

Kiss of Life

Weep for the World

Dreaming in Colour

Aurora
The Discovery

Waiting

Thirst for Knowledge

Starship

Magic Moment

DragonshipԱվելին կարող եք տեսնել նրա անձնական կայքում՝http://www.josephinewall.co.uk/

----------

Ameli (07.10.2011), Kita (07.10.2011), Mark Pauler (07.10.2011), _Հրաչ_ (07.10.2011), Նաիրուհի (09.10.2011)

----------


## Arpine

Կենդանակերպի նշանները ըստ Ժոզեֆինի:
Առաջինը *առյուծն* եմ դնում :Jpit: .

*Խոյ*

*Ցուլ*

*Երկվորյակ*

*Խեցգետին*

*Կույս*

*Կշեռք*

*Կարիճ*

*Աղեղնավոր*

*Այծեղջյուր*

*Ջրհոս*

*Ձկներ*

----------

Ameli (07.10.2011), Kita (07.10.2011), Նաիրուհի (09.10.2011)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Դուրս ընդհանրապես չեկան... թե գույները, թե ոճը, թե աղջկական վիճակները...

Մի խոսքով լավը չէին...

----------

ars83 (07.10.2011), E-la Via (07.10.2011), erexa (08.10.2011), Katka (11.10.2011), Moonwalker (07.10.2011), ԿԳԴ (07.10.2011), Ուլուանա (07.10.2011)

----------


## Arpine

> Դուրս ընդհանրապես չեկան... թե գույները, թե ոճը, թե աղջկական վիճակները...
> 
> Մի խոսքով լավը չէին...


Դե էլ չեմ ուզում ասել փիլիսոփայության էն լավ խոսքը, ինձ դուր են գալիս ու հատկապես այդ գուների համար եմ սիրում՝ վառ են, արտահայտիչ: Ինչ-որ մռայլ, «քառակուսի» ու «գետնից կպած» չեն, այլ ֆանտաստիկ, երևակայական, խաղաղ ու մի տեսակ հեքիաթային են: Ամեն դեպքում եթե նույնիսկ հետաքրքիր չեն, չեմ կարծում, որ տհաճ են: :Wink:  
Ինչ վերաբերում է *«*աղջկական*»*-ին  կարծում նրա ոճն է, որն անշուշտ տարբերվում է: :Smile:

----------


## Ameli

Վերջապես հավանեցի կենդանակերպի իմ նշանը,  Ուոլը շատ սիրուն է ներկայացրել:

----------

Arpine (07.10.2011)

----------


## Ուլտրամարին

ինձ ել ծանոթ են ես նկարները, նախ կուզեի նշել, որ սա գեղանկարչություն չէ, ոչ էլ դիզայն, սա ուղղակի սիրողական նկարչի գործ է, որպիսին սփռված է ողյ աշխարհում, իրոք որ աղջնակի գործեր են,  ուրիշ ոչ մի  լուրջ բան

----------

ԿԳԴ (09.10.2011)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

Բացիկի ու կոնֆետի տուփի ձևավորման համար գուցե կարելի ա օգտագործել , էն էլ անճաշակ,  :Think:  բայց գեղանկարչությունից դեռ շատ հեռու են էս նկարները, ինքնուսական, փայլփլուն խաղիկներով ու կետիկներով, ինձ դուր չեկան:

----------

Arpine (09.10.2011), E-la Via (09.10.2011)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Ինձ դուր եկավ տրամադրությունը։ Արվեստից հեռու մարդ եմ, նկարչությունից բան չեմ հասկանում, բայց ես ուզեցի ապրել էս նկարներում։ Իսկ թե սա ինչքանով է գեղանկարչություն կամ արվեստ...  :Dntknw:  Ուղղակի հեքիաթոտ էր  :Smile:

----------

Arpine (09.10.2011)

----------


## Ուլտրամարին

իսկ իմ կարծիքօվ մեր աշխարհը. մեր բնությունը շաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաատ ավելի կատարյալ ու սիրուն ա, երբեք չէի ուզի ավելին, այնպես վոր ես հեքիատ-մեքիաթը մանկամտուտյւն ա ուղղակի, մարդիք եկեք տարբերենք իռական արվեստը նման անգրագիտությունից, ես դա ձեզ ասւմ եմ որպես գեղանկարիչ

----------


## Arpine

> իսկ իմ կարծիքօվ մեր աշխարհը. մեր բնությունը շաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաատ ավելի կատարյալ ու սիրուն ա, երբեք չէի ուզի ավելին, այնպես վոր ես հեքիատ-մեքիաթը մանկամտուտյւն ա ուղղակի, մարդիք եկեք տարբերենք իռական արվեստը նման անգրագիտությունից, ես դա ձեզ ասւմ եմ որպես գեղանկարիչ


Ես ամենևին էլ չեմ ժխտում, որ մեր բնությունը գեղեցիկ է (կատարյալի մասին չեմ ուզում խոսել), բայց նման գործերը դուրս են իրական աշխարհից: Վերը նշված գործերում կան սյուռեալիստական տարրեր, ինչպես օրինակ Ս Դալլիի կամ Ա Բրետոնի գործերում,Ձեր կարծիքով, եթե սրանք մեր բնությունը չեն ներկայացնում ուրեմն իրական արվեստ չե՞ն:
Ես կարծում եմ որ սրանք նկարչության տեսակներ են և բոլորովին էլ պետք չի միմյանց հետ խառնել:
Եվ կխնդրեի մի փոքր հասկանալի գրել :Smile:

----------


## Ուլտրամարին

Չնայած նրան, որ ես Դալի չեմ ընդունում, կամ սիրում, բայց Դալիին չի կարելի համեմատել նման գործերի հետ,,,,,միայն թե եկեք չասենք , թե ես ամենը միայն ճաշակի խնդիր է:

----------


## Arpine

Չգիտեմ արդյոք արժե՞ այդքան համեմատականներ տանել:



> թե ես ամենը *միայն* ճաշակի խնդիր է:


Միայնը չգիտեմ, բայց ճաշակի խնդիր կարծում եմ՝ կա:

Բացի այդ, այս նկարները հիմնականում ունեն որոշակի նշանակություն:
Օրինակ հետևյալ նկարում(բնականաբար ըստ նրա անձնական կայքի ինձնից չեմ հորինում) ձախ կողմում խորհրդանշվում է բնությունը, իսկ աջ կողմում տեխնոլոգիան և ապագան: Աղավնին խաղաղություն և ծիածանափայլ հույսի նշան է:Իսկ Ծառերի երկու կողմերի ձեռքերը խորհրդանշում են, մեր գեղեցիկ աշխարհի՝ ընդմիշտ պաշտշանված լինելու անհրաժեշտությունը:

----------

Ուլուանա (11.10.2011)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Էս վերջին նկարն, օրինակ, հավանեցի, վատը չի։ Բայց ընդհանուր առմամբ՝ չէ։ Թեև ընդհանրապես սիրում եմ հեքիաթային նկարներ, բայց սրանք դուր չեկան։ Կարծում եմ՝ նախ գունային համադրությունները հաջող չեն, հատկապես մանուշակագույնի ու դեղինի «զըռ» երանգների համադրությունները տհաճ են ինձ համար, բացի դրանից, ո՞նց ասեմ, մի տեսակ դեռահասական զիզի–բիզիություն կա, ավելորդ պաճուճազարդություն։ Իսկ վերջին նկարի գույները հաջող են, իմ կարծիքով, ու ընդհանուր պատկերն էլ աչքս շոյում է։

----------

Arpine (11.10.2011)

----------

